# Preventive Maintenance To Prepare Your HVAC System For Winter



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

As the change in the temperature comes with the fall season, it gives a great opportunity for homeowners to save on HVAC costs by being able to open windows and temporarily power down our HVAC units. However, it will soon be time to turn on the heat.

Will your system be ready to handle this year's Philadelphia cold weather?

By scheduling regular preventive maintenance, which is performed twice a year, you can help your system keep up with seasonal temperature changes here in the greater Philadelphia, Bucks and Montgomery County PA area, as advised by our local HVAC experts, HVAC Philly. As well, it can increase HVAC performance and help you avoid costly emergency repairs—there is nothing worse than for you and your family to be left without heat in the middle of a snowstorm. Even though most newer heating systems require little maintenance, a quick tune-up will greatly extend the life of your HVAC equipment, making sure that it always runs at peak efficiency.

*Be sure that all major furnace maintenance is always handled by a licensed HVAC technician.*

HVAC Philly provides some steps you can take on your own that can result in a more comfortable winter:

Step 1) Power down

Turn off all power to the unit before performing any maintenance; wait for the blower to stop.

Step 2) Replace filters

Replace air filters at least once every three months. Dirty filters can cause your system to work harder, resulting in lower efficiency.

Step 3) Perform a sound check

Turn your unit on, and check for unusual sounds, like banging or rattling.

Step 4) Look for signs of moisture

Check for moisture on windows or rust or dirt accumulations on the vent pipe. This can indicate improper operation.

Step 5) Assess the room temperature

Check your thermostat's temperature while the unit is on to ensure rooms are reaching their full comfort potential.

If, during your basic unit checklist rundown you find any unusual noises, excess moisture or other signs that your unit is not functioning properly,*contact a certified HVAC technician. Our HVAC Philly technician will perform a variety of diagnostic procedures in addition to regular pre-season maintenance. This will ensure that all parts are cleaned, drained and lubricated, and all assembly and burner controls are working correctly. A thorough inspection will also verify that the heat exchanger is doing its job and the flue system is free of cracks and corrosion.

Once maintenance is complete and your system is running at peak capacity, you can relax in the comfort of knowing your system will provide ample and consistent heat throughout the season.

Give us a call today at (215) 725-6111 or*schedule your appointment*online.

Follow us on*Facebook,*Google+,*Tumblr,*Twitter, or*LinkedIn*to learn more. HVAC Philly is readily available to answer any questions or to schedule an appointment.*www.hvacphilly.com

HVAC Service Provided to

Philadelphia,*South Philadelphia*Feasterville,*Bensalem,*Bristol,*Langhorne,*Yardley,*Fairless hills,*Churchville,*Newtown,*Southamptown, *Warminster, *Holland, *Jamison, *Morrisville.*Elkins*park,*Cheltenham,*Glenside,*Abington,*Huntingdon valley,*Willow groove,*Horsham*and*Jenkintown.


----------

